# New babies!



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yahoooo! Thats great hope you most photos often as its most okay with me


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!! The puppies are adorable. Hope to see more pictures in the weeks to come. Grandmom N should be pleased


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG... how precious is that !!! I can't wait to watch them grow.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

So adorable!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Mom and the babies look great. Love watching the litters grow up here on GRF.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I love puppies! Congratulations!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats! So you will have another awesome boy! I wondered when you'd keep one of his kids!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats on the new baby. Glad that mommy and babies are ok.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations....they are beautiful!Your litter and Lexi's litter are only three days apart! Hers were born on the 15th.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they're just adorable. MORE PHOTOS!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to the proud daddy, mommy, Glenda and you. Now you and Glenda may wish there was more than 5 but I am sure Allie is fine with that amount.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats! I never get tired of looking at puppy pictures. They are just precious. Mom is beautiful also.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations on a healthy mom and pups!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone for fussing over us!  It was a very exciting event. Everyone is doing great so far. 
Allie is such a tomboy in "real life" -- it's great to see her as a mommy too. Hank you are probably right, she is just fine with five!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

They are soo cute! I love them at that age (and I bet the breeder does too! ). That is really special that your new boy has the same bday you do! :heartbeat


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

Congrats!! They are so precious!! never tired of puppy photos! MORE!!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congrats!!! I take it you're a Grandma now????!!! Hehe!  They are all so beautiful...I hope you get to keep one!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy birthday, Anney. That's a pretty great present for Fisher and Allie to give you. Hope she's doing well after her c-section. Do you have a name for your boy yet? Does the litter have a theme or maybe a Beatles song?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, I'm about 95% sure the call name I will use is "Fender." (as in the guitar)
Glenda (breeder) does not do themes but I will of course use a Beatles reference.
I'm actually kinda stuck on what to do, I think "Morninglo Wing-T Revolution" is my leader, "Morninglo Wing-T Drive My Car" goes with Fender best but doesn't strike a chord with me, several others I'm thinking of as well!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

:--daddy_cool: 

When the Beatles were in the studio recording Help!, John Lennon and George Harrison acquired matching Sonic Blue Fender Stratocasters. George first played his on "You're Going To Lose That Girl." On "Nowhere Man," both John and George played their Strats together. The bright, sparkling tone made it an ideal Beatle guitar, as evidenced by Harrison's memorable, ringing chord-melody solo. 










* Fender Stratocaster*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm sitting here with Joe's Fender taking up 2/3rds of the couch. . .

Is Wing-T going to be your kennel name?

Maybe Nowhere Man, I am The Walrus, and Why Don't We Do It In The Road are out, lol. 

Morninglo Wing-T Here Comes The Sun? Fool on The Hill?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup, Wing-T is my "kennel name" although I don't exactly own a kennel! 
You know Hank, I LOVE the word "Stratocaster" -- think it is totally cool, and Morninglo Wing-T Stratocaster is pretty cool -- but can I step outside my comfort zone and NOT name a dog a Beatles song????
The other ones I like are:
Morninglo Wing-T This Bird Has Flown!
Morninglo Wing-T Rubber Soul
Morninglo Wing-T Your Bird Can Sing

Fisher already has two puppies that are "Here Comes The Sun."
My favorite Beatles song is Got To Get You Into My Life but -- that's a little wordy for a dog name.
Hmmmm....still at the drawing board!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooops, I was rushing; what I meant to write was :

Wing-T Here Comes The SON.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup, someone already thought that up...
Monticello Here Comes The Son is "Riley" -- Fisher x Joy -- he lives here in town.
His sister "Zoe" is Monticello Here Comes The Sun.
The breeder is -- umm -- an interesting person.... Zoe's owner wanted to name her Monticello's Helter Skelter but the breeder FREAKED out b/c of the Manson connection to the song. I told Zoe's owner to do it just to tick her off LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

